# Andre Rieu Concert Maastricht



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We are thinking of going to an Andre Rieu concert on July 12th in Maastricht.

Just been quoted by DFDS Dover-Dunkirk £44 each way which I do not think is bad for July. £180 on the Chunnel.

Looking at camping at Campsite De Oosterdriessen 5 kms away from the city.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm jealous, would love to see him live. In fact I would love to meet him.
Are his concerts transmitted on UK TV Dave? 
I have recorded most of them over the years from the German TV.
We have watched him over the past 30 odd years.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

They are on Sky TV now and again....I always fill up when I hear his music and see the dramatic concerts he has. Now we may see him in Ljubljana as our middle daughter will be living there for 3 months and his concert there May 18th is one day after my birthday.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

DJMotorhomer said:


> They are on Sky TV now and again....I always fill up when I hear his music and see the dramatic concerts he has. Now we may see him in Ljubljana as our middle daughter will be living there for 3 months and his concert there May 18th is one day after my birthday.
> 
> Dave


Lucky you, thats our 40th wedding anniversary, but I don't think we will get there.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Make it happen !!!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We love his performances. A real showman.

We've had 3 or 4 of his DVDs for a few years and recently found that you can download many of his concerts from Sky Catch-up TV.
We have 6 or 7 on our Sky box already.
It's great to fill the house with his music at any time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Make it happen !!!!!


Oh how I would love to, but this year we are not even sure if we'll get away in the van because of Shade the dog not being able to get in, if he did get in we couldn't get him out comfortably so we just don't go.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I would love to go to one of his concerts for the atmosphere but I wouldn't like to end up as far away from the stage as some of the audience appear to be.
It would take the shine off what could be an expensive night out.
He has given concerts in Birmingham and Nottingham in the UK to name but two. Friends of ours who saw him in Birmingham loved it.
These and others in the UK are perhaps not as big as some of the continental venues we've seen on Television.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We have bought the tickets for Andre's concert in Ljubljana Slovenia for €158 and air fare *return* from Luton for £92 !! accomodation is at our daughters so we will be out there for mine and her birthday which is a bonus 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love him 

Albert doesn’t , he loves his music but not watching the guy 

He’s more a Danial Barenboim fan 

There’s no accounting for tastes 

Have a fabulous birthday treat Dave

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Love him
> 
> Albert doesn't , he loves his music but not watching the guy
> 
> ...


 Loads of talent, but he's not a showman like Rieu, not as nice to look at as Andre either.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think alberts not so interested in the showman aspect

Or the looks 

And shame on you Jan When it comes to music and talent who cares about the looks

I don’t actually find Rieu that physically attractive , he’s not my type

Not yours either judging from the videos of Hans 

Hans looks solid , dependable 

Previn, Rieu my mind is spinning 

And I got it wrong it’s Rieu he’s not keen on 

Me I just love the music of Beethoven , my first love as a young girl 

Just about any violin concertos , especially Max Brooks 

Or Vagner, if you’ve never heard Tannhauser at full volume 

On the the top of Scarefell Pike 

You’ve never lived, of course you have I exaggerate 

The overture to Tannhouser is the unfolding of the creation story to me 

The chaos brought at last to order

And has personal resonance to me , I never found religion easy , so fought along with the violins 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here you are Sandra, its one piece of music we like to play really loud. Gives you goose bumps all over.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

By the way Sandra, have you ever visited the grotto at Schloss Linderhof, its very eerie.
https://www.google.de/search?q=schl...eXrpnZAhWM7BQKHXvXBmAQsAQIOw&biw=1850&bih=911


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I decided to go to the Andre Rieu concert in Maastricht a couple of years ago. Absolutely fabulous - the atmosphere was electric! It was seated in the middle row, of the middle block (3 x 3 in square) in the middle of the row. My advice would be to buy the best tickets you can afford. There were big screens up on the side of the stage. But I wouldn't have enjoyed being too far back.

I stayed over at Camping Meerssen and I would heartily recommend the owners, a husband and wife couple. I had booked an overnight stay at a nearby city hotel De la Bourse I think it was (very reasonable) within walking distance of the Vrijthof which worked very well. I was unsure how I would get back to Meerssen so late at night. But I learnt later that the owner (whose name escapes me for the moment) said he would have been happy to pick me up after the concert. In the end I caught the train back to Meerssen the next day and a 15 min walk across the fields. Bear in mind the concert started at 9pm and only finished about 00h15. The town was definitely worth a linger and explore. You could tell when the official programme ended but then they sang on and on as everyone was enjoying themselves. Afterwards AR and other members of the cast walked back to their hotel on the square and lots of people gathered to applaud them in. What an atmosphere. Of course after all that stimulation there was no chance of getting any sleep so many folk were having some grogs back at the hotel which went on till about 2am. There was a huge rainstorm in the early evening, but it stopped in time to get into the venue about 8.30pm. The seats had been dried and there was a disposable mac and a bottle of water on each seat. Worth every cent!!!! Definitely a bucket list item. Would do it again in a heartbeat! Book online. I believe extra concerts have been made available.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds fantastic Viv 

I think we need to explore more 

And we could afford it

But we seem to have become boring in our aspirations 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just book and go... I just checked the utubes. I went in 2014. The programme was mostly Italian music. So romantic! Just watching the utubes 'fills you up'. Such joyful music. The Italian bloke who sang at the end of the concert was great, just a bit croaky.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We did


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

We have just booked the campsite at Maastricht Marina just four and a half Kilometres from the Andre Rieu concert venue.
This is our first solid camp stop on this year's European tour. We believe in going North when it's too hot in Spain, and South when it's too cold.
Good plan ?
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

An excellent plan Bill. And will you just decide on the day? After the concert of course!


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

We have family and friends in Germany spread far and wide. I expect the plan will evolve.
It's not a good idea to make schedules, because relaxation goes out of the window.
Our only other target is our elder daughters 40th birthday in the UK, later in the summer.
Planning for that is well advanced ! We have the champagne ordered to be delivered in Spain soon, thanks to our French neighbours. We had a preview of the taste way back in January, together with some 1996 French wine.
Don't you just love being retired ?
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup! It has a great deal to recommend it!


----------



## myshell (Dec 3, 2008)

My wife & I have been to the Andre Rieu concert in the Vrijthof Square Maastricht on the 15th July (her birthday) for the past 3 years, we have previously been to his concerts in Manchester & Liverpool but the atmosphere in the Vrijthof has to be seen & heard to be believed, with the audience singing, dancing, laughing, clapping and some even crying during the show, the Vrijthof Square is very big and must hold about 1,000 people all seated, there are 2 very large TV screens at 1 at either side of the stage and 4 more placed at strategic points around the square in order have a better view for the people sat further back.
The concert starts at approx 8:30 pm and often finishes well after midnight and as this is outdoors I would advise you to take some warm clothing with you as it can get very cold.

The concert venue itself is cordoned off from the surrounding hotels and bars but the owners of the hotels and bars have laid out tables and chairs in the streets for customers to have a drink or a meal and there are more large TV screens placed outside so that they can watch the concert, these are not run by Andre Rieu you have to book and pay for these seats with Hotel / Bar owners.
The Vrijthof Square itself is on top of an underground car park but unfortunately due to height restrictions not suitable for MoHo parking, there is however a large outdoor car park about 10 minutes walk away and the cost last year was 8 euros for 24 hrs.
GPS=50.8241667, 5.703888 or N50* 49' 27" E5* 42' 14"

Nearest motorhome site to the concert venue is Maastricht Marina 3.5 Km from the venue and 2 Km from the A2 Motorway, the harbour master and his wife both speak very good English and he also runs a water taxi service along the river, the cost for overnight parking for 2 adults and a small dog was 18 euros inc taxes, electric hook up, water, black & grey empty, there are also toilets, showers, washing machine & WiFi available at extra cost.
GPS =50.823997, 5.699564 or N50* 49' 26.317" E5* 41' 58.43"

Camping Vinkenhof is about 1/2 an hours drive away from the concert venue and 3 miles away from the town of Valkenburg, the owner runs a shuttle bus service to and from the venue which cost 19 euros per person return and his site fee is 26 euros per night.

There is also a small Aire at Gronsveld with authorised parking for 4 vans but parking only with no services. GPS= 50.80516, 5.72369 or N50*48' 18.59" E5* 43' 25.30"


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

well have just booked with the camping and caravan club, was going to book it all on our own, but on the way back from europe, the plan was to call into maastrich and book campsite , show etc, BUT the road works were so bad , after 4 hours we gave up and left, we have driven all over europe and morrocco, and i have never seen my oh so streessed, it wasent worth the hassle, so much against my better judgement i have paid the ccc my hard earned money to organise it for us. but it has been on my bucket list for so long, and i,m not getting any younger,so in a month we are off,i saw him maybe 30 odd years ago, in manchester, the straus orchestra, and kept telling everybody about it, but never could find it again, and then saw him on the tv and thought ,wow thats who i saw, a lot different now of course.

i,m so looking forward to it, and we have never been anywhere that i,ve not organised, so it will be a learning curve.

mags


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

@myshell.
Many thanks for the additional info which will come in handy. I just hope Andre has booked good weather !

Bill


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

bc109 said:


> @*myshell*.
> Many thanks for the additional info which will come in handy. I just hope Andre has booked good weather !
> 
> Bill


The night I went it bucketed down between 6.30pm and 8pm. Dried up in time for the 9pm show but there was a disposable plastic mac on every seat when I got there. I did post further up on my experience and site stayed at.
Unforgettable!!! I often go to Youtube and playback just for the memory.Sure you'll enjoy it.


----------

